# ¡¡Chamyto ya llegó a los 5000!!!



## la_machy

¡¡Chamyto!! Tan pendiente que estaba yo de que llegaras a tus cinco estrellas, pero se atravesó el fin de semana .

Muchas felicididades, hombre, por esas 5000 contribuiciones que has dejado en nuestro foro.

Sigue así, por muchos, muchos, muchísimos más   .

¡Un abrazote!


----------



## Peterdg

Me uno a las felicitaciones de Marie. 

Gracias por tus aportaciones, siempre muy acertadas. 

Peter


----------



## Zio Gilito

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## chamyto

La machy , gracias por estar siempre ahí y el detalle del mensaje.No esperaba superar los 5,000 posts este fin de semana .

Peterdg , gracias a ti también. Las tuyas también son dignas de merecer .

Zio Gilito , gracias igualmente . Espero coincidamos más por los foros .


----------



## Namarne

Felicitaciones por esos 5.000, Chamyto.  
Deseo que podamos compartir muchos hilos más. 
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## chamyto

¡ Muchas gracias , Namarme !


----------



## blasita

Soy bastante nueva en los foros, pero sí que hemos coincidido ya en algún que otro hilo. 
Quería decirte que es siempre un placer leer tus siempre acertados e interesantes posts.

¡Muchas Felicidades, chamyto!  A cumplir muchos más.


----------



## kidika

¡Feliz, feliz en tu día
ójala que te aplaste un gorila
que comas patatas podridas
y que cumplas hacia atrás!

Que no, que no, que esto es lo que cantan los niños macarras de por aquí...


Ya podemos decir que eres un habitante superdotado del burgo burguial, digo del mundo mundial.
Congrats! ¡No hay crisis en WR con Chamyto al ordenata!


----------



## chamyto

Blasita , ¡gracias! ;es verdad .Hemos coincidido algunas veces . El placer de por sí ya es contestar posts y de tener a personas que lo saben agradecer .
Kidika , ¡ gracias también ! No conocía esa canción  con esas palabras . Me ha gustado mucho .


----------



## Agró

Siento llegar tarde, *Chum*, pero me uno a los compañeros en las felicitaciones y en el deseo de seguir disfrutando de tu buen hacer.


----------



## kreiner

Me siento como los niños pequeños que observan con admiración a sus hermanos mayores (no hablo de edades, que salgo perdiendo ).
Enhorabuena chamyto.


----------



## Pinairun

Lo mío es llegar al humo de las velas. Sin remedio.
Y eso que vivo aquí al lado...

Pero a tiempo de brindar por esos 5000 y pico que ya adornan tu ventanita. Buen trabajo, Chamyto.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## chamyto

¡ Muchas gracias , Agró , Kreiner y Pinairum ! Más vale tarde...


----------



## romarsan

Querido Chamyto, ya tienes más de 5000 posts y siempre es un placer encontrarte en los hilos. Te mereces sobradamente esta pequeña fiesta, amigo.

FELICIDADES Y UN BRINDIS POR ESOS 5000


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas felicidades, Chamyto. ¡5.000! Qué barbaridad.  Enhorabuena y a ver si invitas a una copita.


----------



## chamyto

Muchas gracias , Romarsan y Colchonero . El placer es mío .


----------



## romarsan

chamyto said:


> Muchas gracias , Romarsan y Colchonero . El placer es mío .


 
¿Y la copita que propone Colcho?


----------



## chamyto

romarsan said:


> ¿Y la copita que propone Colcho?



http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...d=1t:429,r:9,s:0&tx=61&ty=72&biw=1024&bih=653

Lo merecen ocasiones especiales .


----------



## romarsan

Un poquito de jamón no vendrá mal...


----------



## carola_fariasm

Vamos!!! Felicidades a Chamyto por los 5000 posts, pero nuestra querida Romarsan, ya superaste los 8000.

Eso merece jamón, champaña, pisco sour y pie de limón.
y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## kreiner

Felicidades a chamyto... y de paso a Romarsan.
Un placer coincidir con vosotros y, si se tercia, con la copita copaza y el jamón.


----------



## chamyto

Muchas gracias a vosotros , Carola y Kreiner .


----------



## romarsan

Carola, ¡cuanto tiempo! qué alegría que te unas a la fiesta y viniste con Kreiner, gracias a los dos.

Voy a por más manduca


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades Chamyto!

En ocasiones tan importantes no pueden faltar los mariachis  les voy a decir que empiecen por cantar El Rey, porque llegaste a los 5,000 posts con mucha clase y prestando una ayuda muy valiosa en cada colaboración.

Para que sigan los brindis traje un regalito .


----------



## chamyto

¡ Muchísimas gracias , Tampiqueña !


----------



## Calambur

Pero... ¡caramba!... siempre llegando tarde, y perdiéndome el champagne (que eso es lo peor).

Bueno, *Javier*, también yo te felicito por tu gran trabajo, y como seguro que ya te has comido todo, te envío este regalito, para que leas mientras haces la digestión.

Y a ti también te felicito por tu enorme trabajo, *Rosalía *(y te felicito aunque no quieras).

Cariños a ambos,
Vivi


----------



## romarsan

¿Como? ¿Se esta acabando el champagne? 

Aquí tienes querida Vivi un poquito de cava para que brindemos juntas por los 5000 de Chamyto. 

Gracias guapa.

Besote


----------



## Calambur

romarsan said:


> Aquí tienes querida Vivi un poquito de cava para que brindemos juntas por los 5000 de Chamyto.


¡Albricias! Ahora sí me quedo tranquila: cinco botellitas para seis participantes no está mal -espero que no se enteren los del otro hilo que le han abierto a Chamyto-.


----------



## romarsan

Calambur said:


> ¡Albricias! Ahora sí me quedo tranquila: cinco botellitas para seis participantes no está mal -espero que no se enteren los del otro hilo que le han abierto a Chamyto-.



¿Otro hilo? Voy p'allá.

<< Moderator's note:  
As requested , I have combined the two threads congratulating the deservedly popular popular Chamyto.   >>


----------



## romarsan

¡Felicidades por aquí también Chamyto.

Marie, guapa, no me di cuenta de que había abierto este hilo. Pero mira que bien, de una fiesta a otra fiesta, jejeje.


----------



## la_machy

Bueno, ahora sí, querido Chamyto, no podrás decir que no nos acordamos de celebrar tu postiversario, hasta fiesta doble has tenido, organizada por dos lindas foreras, Ro y yo  jejejeje.

¿Todavía hay cava?


----------



## kreiner

He abierto este hilo, por si a alguien le pudiera interesar brindar en otras fiestas:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2088322


----------



## Dentellière

A ver Chamyto...

el 27/02 -Ayer no más- festejabas tus 5000

... y tienes 5114 ?? ( comenzando el día 13/03/11)

"¡Guau ! has hecho 114 puntos en tan pocos días !

Algo tarde, Felicitaciones


----------



## chamyto

¡ Gracias Dentellière ,Kreiner y Calambur ! Y no creo que me haya olvidado nadie . Más vale tarde...


----------

